# My Delicate Flower



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just kidding! Daffy finally got some bitework in after a good month long break. She missed her bite buddy


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Love the 6th pic! Those eyes!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I see you have one of those rare, levitating GSDs! Cool!  Looks great!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Great looking GSD! Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Ushira Dharmaratne (May 6, 2016)

***** she's strong !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice - Daffy z Chotinského údolí


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

She is anything but delicate. I love this dog!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

These are great pics! Love 'em!


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Great looking dog and awesome pictures!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all!! I adore her, she is such a fun little firecracker! 



Galathiel said:


> I see you have one of those rare, levitating GSDs! Cool!  Looks great!


Lol! She can levitate AND do the splits


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Fantastic, wow! Thanks for the visual ride. She's awesome.


----------

